# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > Public Law >  Public Contract Law: The Law Student's Guide to Pursuing a Career in Public Contract

## هيثم الفقى

" Public Contract Law : The Law Student's Guide to Pursuing a Career in Public Contract Law " equips students with the tools necessary to get useful information Through these elements:- Introduction to Contracts Nature/Extent of Rights and Duties Created by Contract (Also known as Contract Interpretation) Limitation on Contract Damages Liquidated Damages LAW ON PUBLIC PROCUREMENT CONTRACTS Purpose, Scope, Definitions, and Principles Contract Making Contract Implementation Price Difference, Insurance, Force Majeure, Control, Inspection and Acceptance Procedures Void and Illegal Contracts Void at Common Law on the Grounds of Public Policy Illegal at Common Law on the Grounds of Public Policy Effect of Illegality More Flexible Approach – Bow makers Principle

----------

